# Fish caught in pond..



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

What do you think these guys are.... They were taken into work in an esky and were supposably caught in a dam.... I'm thinking they have been caught from the hazelwood pondage in victoria,australia and are hybrids..


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Top one looks like a red devil. Bottom one looks a bit like a firemouth, but something seems off. Too pointy. Never kept them so I can't say for certain though.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

they are both Red Devil / Midas


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Indeed, both Amphilophus labiatus/citrinellum babies. The bottom one is a juvie pattern most likely...it may fade to another colour as it grows.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Has this cichlid invader become established ?


----------



## giffler (Jun 28, 2006)

noki said:


> Has this cichlid invader become established ?


i wouldnt have thought they could, it gets too cold during winter for them to survive :?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They don't necessarily have to have been there for long...someone may have dumped them in there recently and they haven't had to go through a colder spell yet?


----------



## giffler (Jun 28, 2006)

dunno its been cold the past couple of weeks just one night out would be enough to kill them


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes established certainly... Just to add the colour shown in the picture isn't there actual colour as the phone in which i took it on changed it... They are orange as in the colour of an actual orange.


----------



## Cattanoog (May 10, 2011)

The water from the pond where these cichlids were caught, is used to cool the cooling towers of the nearly coal power plant. So the water that is returned to the pond is warm. Someone has released a variety of cichlids (convicts[Amatitlania nigrofasciata], red devils, oscars, black mangrove cichlid[Tilapia mariae]) and other tropicals (possibly barramundi and apparently fresh water crocs) into the water and they are creating their own little populations. But they wouldnt be able to invade the nearby creeks and rivers because the water is too cold. As long as the protesters dont close the plant, the tropical fish will continue to thrive in there. I am planning to try some fishing in there for the first time on Monday, i only live about 30 mins from the pond.


----------

